# Welsangeln



## Müritzfisch (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich will versuchen, dieses Jahr meinen ersten Wels an den Haken zu bekommen. Mein Gewässer ist ca. 25h groß, und bis max. 20m tief. Im nördlichen Bereich befinden sich ausgedehntere Flachwasserbereiche (bis 3m) mit steil abfallenden Kanten ins Tiefe (8-10m). Welse sind nachweislich im See drin. Weitere vorkomende Fische sind Karpfen, Hecht, Barsch, Schlei, Plötz. Der See wird nicht sehr intensiv beangelt.

Da ich mich mit der Welsangelei nicht auskenne, hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

Zu welcher Jahreszeit (u. Wassetemperatur) werden die Welse aktiv und beginnen zu fressen?

Gibt es grundsätzlich Jahreszeiten oder Wetterlagen, die besonders günstig sind?

Wo sind (in meinem Gewässer) die Fangaussichten am besten-tief, flach oder Kante?

Welche Köder sind empfehlenswert?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Frühjahr oder Herbst an abfallenden Kanten. Oberflächennah fischen bringt nur was wenn Du Waller dort auch rauben siehst. Als Köder nimm die Futterfische, die am häufigsten in dem Gewässer vorkommen.


----------



## Sterni01 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Wenn wir dir sagen sollen wo es in deinem See beißt, mußt du uns schon verraten, um welchen See es sich handelt !


----------



## Müritzfisch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Wollte ja nur wissen, ob eher im flachen Wasser oder tief.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Vielleicht hilfreich:
http://www.fischundfang.de/So-faengt-man/Zielfische/Wels/Thermo-Waller


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

hau calamaris am haken  und lass die vorher ne woche liegen bis die schön stinken.  und waller taugliches gerät nich vergessen


----------



## Müritzfisch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Danke!


----------



## Der-Graf (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



Besorger schrieb:


> hau calamaris am haken  und lass die vorher ne woche liegen bis die schön stinken.  und waller taugliches gerät nich vergessen



Wenn du ihm jetzt noch verrätst, wie er diesen Köder zum Wasser transportieren kann, ohne unter akuter Atemnot zu leiden... Kleiner Tipp: Tupperdosen, verpackt in weiteren Tupperdosen, helfen nur bedingt.


----------



## Müritzfisch (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

und die Welse stehen auf sonen Gestank??


----------



## Krabbenfänger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Noch ein Tipp,Du solltest die Dinger schon anködern wenn sie noch frisch sind,sonst wird es ekelig.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



Müritzfisch schrieb:


> und die Welse stehen auf sonen Gestank??



Jep!!! 
Guckst du hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207888&highlight=schreckenskabinett
Oder da:
http://www.neckarwaller.de/forum/


----------



## Besorger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

also meine gummifiische leg ich in so enn pikelock zeug von top secret ein.  das musse mit handschuhen anfassen alles  aber die waller stehn drauf   da se ja soviel sehen wie nen igel  gehen sie auch mit nach dem duft   siehse auch videos  von spanien


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Ihr verwechselt "die stehen drauf!" mit "ich hab so schonmal einen gefangen".


----------



## NickAdams (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Blutige Rinderleber oder Schweineleber ist besonders fängig und auch zum Anfüttern zu gebrauchen. Vorteil: Sehr preisgünstig, besonders Schweineleber.

So long,

Nick


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

hallo,

nimm doch am besten ein stück tintenfisch, hühnerleber und schweineherzen und leg es eine woche in die sonne und dann gib eine 1/2 flasche rizinusöl dazu und lass es nochmal 1/2  Woche stehen und dann ab an die rute damit.

Erfolg!

nachdem du gekotzt hast wirst du auch die fische kotzen sehen :q:vik:|bigeyes|bigeyes
Nee mal ohne scherz! nimm einfach einen köfi mit auftrieb und fische mit ihm die rinnen ab! schau einfach mal bei neckarwaller nach, da wird die montage erklärt.

gruß


----------



## Jerk Meister (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

märz und oktober sind die besten zeiten 
märz weil sie dan sich für die laichzeit richtig
voll fressen oder oktober weil sie dan
sich für den winter voll fressen
/am besten bojen fischen in kanten
ab 6-7 m bis 3m kanten immer hinter der kante angeln
ohne boot u-pose mit hardmono /
köder/ bojen=große friedfische bis ca 1kg u-pose= friedfische die deine rute noch werfen kann
also so groß wie möglich 

welcher friedfisch ganz einfach der der am meisten in dein gewässer vorkommt

tintenfisch=ist zwar auch gut aber in gewässern wo nicht so
oft damit geangelt wird müssen die welse sich erst daran gewönnen und das kann zwischen 4 wochen bis 6 monaten
dauern aber dan kann man damit genauso gut fangen wie
mit andern ködern

wurmbündel=auch sehr gut zum werfen aber min 20 würmer
auf ein drilling und zwei drillinge min auf einer montage


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Muss ich mal nachfragen:



Jerk Meister schrieb:


> tintenfisch=ist zwar auch gut aber in gewässern wo nicht so
> oft damit geangelt wird müssen die welse sich erst daran gewönnen und das kann zwischen 4 wochen bis 6 monaten
> dauern aber dan kann man damit genauso gut fangen wie
> mit andern ködern



Wie sollen sich Welse daran gewöhnen?
Es wird doch nicht damit angefüttert.
Schaut er sich das Zeugs wochenlang an und schnuppert dran rum, wenn regelmässig damit geangelt wird? |kopfkrat


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

wie haben sich die welse an die pellets in spanien gewöhnt?


----------



## Krabbenfänger (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



nostradamus schrieb:


> wie haben sich die welse an die pellets in spanien gewöhnt?


Durch massenhaftes Anfüttern|kopfkrat.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

#6#6#6


----------



## kati48268 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Was hat die Pelletnummer mit meiner Frage zu tun???#c


----------



## Jerk Meister (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

gute frage mit den angewöhnen
aber einfach antwort:wen du 100
welse in ein see hast und jetzt
das erste mal mit tintenfisch 
dort angelst werden bei erst mal
80 den köder sehen und untersuchen
dan werden 20-30/80 den nehmen
und der rest wir den köder noch 
nicht vertrauen

die zeit wie lang es dauert bis
99/100 den immer nehmen
hengt damitzusammen
wie viele welse in einer bestimmten zeit den köder
sehen, wie oft sie in sehen und wie hoch der angeldruck
ist

es kann nach 4 wochen jeder schon mal
den köder gesehen haben oder erst nach
6 monaten

um so mehr köder im wasser sind des so
mehr welse können in den sehen

wo welse nicht oft gefangen werden 
vertrauen sie ködern schneller als bei
seen wo sie oft gefangen werden weil
sie dort von vornerein schon vorsichtiger sind



ps:so ist das auch mit den pelles gewesen


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Wenn kein großer angeldruck herrscht, würde ich es mit kunstködern probieren. Also: gufi ab 15 cm, große Blinker usw. Kannst ja noch ne zweite Rute mit nem größeren köfi (min. handlang) auslegen. 

Ich hab mit den Jahren gelernt: einfach fängt besser, besonders an schwach beangelten Gewässern. Bei hohem Angeldruck musst dir dann was einfallen lassen, also behalt dein Gewässer für dich, sonst isses bald kein Kleinod mehr ;-)

Cheers


----------



## feld81 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Wenn kein großer angeldruck herrscht, würde ich es mit kunstködern probieren. Also: gufi ab 15 cm, große Blinker usw. Kannst ja noch ne zweite Rute mit nem größeren köfi (min. handlang) auslegen.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 
Bei den Blinker sollten mind. 80g drin sein und auf der Wasseroberfläche müssen die Dinger ordentlich klatschen. 

Köfi mind. Handlang?? Würde eher sagen ab 20cm aufwärts.:m



Kuck mal Hier: www.saarwaller.biz


----------



## MrFloppy (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Ich hatte mit handlang (handwurzel - fingerspitze) so an 25cm gedacht. Evtl hast du kleinere Hände als ich ;-)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



feld81 schrieb:


> Bei den Blinker sollten mind. 80g drin sein und auf der Wasseroberfläche müssen die Dinger ordentlich klatschen.


80g müssen nicht sein. Viel wichtiger als das Gewicht ist die Form. Mein Lieblingswallerblinker von Jörg hat 60g.


----------



## Jerk Meister (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

meine auch ^^


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Jungs ich habda auch mal ein paar
fragen über die sog. Kranmontage die ich diesen Sommer am Po testen möchte 
und zwar :

wie schwer benutzt ihr das Blei am seaboom ?(selbsthakeffekt)
Und wie werden dabei die Ruten aufgestellt ? (wagerecht oder senkrecht )
Mit oder ohne Freilauf ? 

Bedanke mich schon im Vorfeld für die antworten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Setz eine Boje und spann ab oder binde an einem Ast/Baum fest. Was versprichst Du Dir von der Kranmontage an einem Fließgewässer?


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



christian36 schrieb:


> Setz eine Boje und spann ab oder binde an einem Ast/Baum fest. Was versprichst Du Dir von der Kranmontage an einem Fließgewässer?



Man muss ja nicht unbedingt in der strömung fischen 
aber ich finde dass gerade bei der Kranmontage der köfi optimal angeboten wird:g


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Ich halte davon gar nichts. Lieber setz ich eine Boje und spanne dann oberflächennah ab oder binde die Reissleine an einem Baum/Ast fest. Zur Not wird ein Ast abgeschnitten und in den Grund gesteckt wo ich die Reissleine anbinden kann. Ich halte absolut nichts von der Montage und war auch noch nie in einer Situation wo ich sie benötigt hätte.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

warst du bereits am Po?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Wer? Ich? Ja.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

nee, dich meine ich 

ich meine den Schnubbi


----------



## Schnubbi (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



nostradamus schrieb:


> nee, dich meine ich
> 
> ich meine den Schnubbi




Nein war ich noch nicht 
ist dieses Jahr dess erste mal 

War aber letztes Jahr schon am ebro #6


----------



## heuki1983 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Nimm ein 'Stein , Reißleine +Seaboom ....

Vorfachslänge je nach Strömung 1-2 m  , Upose und gut is ...

lange nicht so kompliziert wie die Kranmontage und min. genauso fängig .... #6

Gruß


----------



## Carp_fisher (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Hi
fischt schon jemand auf Waller in der BRD zu dieser Jahreszeit?

Mein Gewässer ist ein ca.1,5 Km langer Altarm ,Wasser_Temp ca.8 Grad.Tiefe 50cm bis 4 m.Wobei die 4m eine kleine Vertiefung ist wo ich im Winter immer Karpfen gefangen habe!Wallerbestand ist gut (viele Kleine bis 60cm).Gefangen wurden welche bis 170cm.

Meint ihr die Karpfen verdrängen die Waller aus der Vertiefung(was ich nicht glaube) oder sind da wo Karpfen sind keine Waller??Vieleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung damit.

Gerne auch PN.

Alle anderen Stellen wie zb. Unterholz usw. liegen deutlich im flacheren Wasser ca.1m Tief.Von daher habe ich die 4m Vertiefung als Spod im Auge!

Gruss CF


----------



## Jerk Meister (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

angel einfach in den löcher
bei 8 grad hast du schon gute 
aussichten auf wels

löcher und kanten sind die besten hot spots
da die löcher die tiefsten des gewässers sind 
sind die aussichten auf große waller sehr gut


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



Jerk Meister schrieb:


> da die löcher die tiefsten des gewässers sind sind die aussichten auf große waller sehr gut


Seit wann das denn? Waller direkt in ihren Standplätzen zu befischen ist mitunter das sinnbefreiteste was man machen kann.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit wann das denn? Waller direkt in ihren Standplätzen zu befischen ist mitunter das sinnbefreiteste was man machen kann.


 


Darf einer, der noch nie auf Wels gefischt hat und sich daher auch noch nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, fragen, wieso?



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## e!k (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Darf einer, der noch nie auf Wels gefischt hat und sich daher auch noch nicht mit der Materie beschäftigt hat, fragen, wieso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde sagen (auch als materienfremder), dass Welse an ihren Unterständen nicht fressen, sondern dafür ins Mittelwasser oder sogar an die Oberfläche ziehen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## chxxstxxxx (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Weil Waller da "nur rumstehen". Die besten Fangchancen hat man dort, wo sie rauben und das ist da, wo der Futterfisch ist. Man fängt zwar auch ab und zu welche in tiefen Löchern, allerdings sind das i. d. R. nur Gelegenheitsfänge.
Kanten sind allerdings sehr interessant, weil sie dort "steigen" und auf Futtersuche  gehen. Genauso wie im Uferbereich und im Mittelwasser. Oberflächennah befischen bringt nur was wenn man sie auch rauben sieht/hört. Ganz auf dem Grund fischen halte ich auch für Zeitverschwendung (außer man hat längeren Zeitraum mit Pellets angefüttert). Mind. 1m vom Grund weg bis teilweise über die Oberfläche (wenn die Rückenflosse des Köfis aus dem Wasser schaut).


----------



## Nolfravel (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



christian36 schrieb:


> Weil Waller da "nur rumstehen". Die besten Fangchancen hat man dort, wo sie rauben und das ist da, wo der Futterfisch ist. Man fängt zwar auch ab und zu welche in tiefen Löchern, allerdings sind das i. d. R. nur Gelegenheitsfänge.
> Kanten sind allerdings sehr interessant, weil sie dort "steigen" und auf Futtersuche gehen. Genauso wie im Uferbereich und im Mittelwasser. Oberflächennah befischen bringt nur was wenn man sie auch rauben sieht/hört. Ganz auf dem Grund fischen halte ich auch für Zeitverschwendung (außer man hat längeren Zeitraum mit Pellets angefüttert). Mind. 1m vom Grund weg bis teilweise über die Oberfläche (wenn die Rückenflosse des Köfis aus dem Wasser schaut).


 



Vielen, vielen Dank!



Gruß,

Jan Peter


----------



## nostradamus (8. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Hallo,

les dir  bitte nochmal die letzten drei Kommentare durch, denn du hast was verwechselt! 

gruß


----------



## Carp_fisher (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Hi

aber ist es nicht so das die Waller bei den Wassertemperaturen(ca.8Grad) nicht sehr aktiv sind da wäre doch ein Köder in unmittelbarer nähe zum Ruheplatz nicht schlecht,oder??

Gruss CF


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Bei niedrigen Temperaturen ist aktives Fischen erfolgversprechender (Spinnfischen, ggf. Klopfen), aber bei 8 Grad gehts langsam los mit dem Fressen. Da in Deutschland der lebende Köderfisch verboten ist, macht es wenig Sinn den einem Waller dort anzubieten wo er pennt. Ab und zu wird sich sicher ein Waller den Köder schnappen, aber das ist eher die Ausnahme. Wenn man weiß wo Waller stehen (Echolot), dann würde ich meinen Köder in der Nähe an einer Kante, Unterständen, Schilfgürteln, .. ablegen oder sie mit Kunstködern befischen.
Gab sogar mal ein Video von.. keine Ahnung.. Waller-Kalle? Andi? .. wo auf das Problem "Fischen direkt am Ruheplatz" eingegangen wurde. Zum Teil schwammen sie direkt am Köder vorbei, haben woanders gefressen und sind dann wieder unter dem Köder durch zum Ruheplatz.


----------



## Carp_fisher (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Tja das Problem ist das weder Echo noch Boot und kein lebender Köderfisch(wie du sagtest) benutzen werden kann.

Und Rauben habe ich noch nie einen Waller gesehen in dem Weiher.

Das heist wohl ich muss die Futterfische suchen ?Oder wo fressen Waller?

Naja was soll ich machen kann nicht eben mal nach  France fahren.

Trotzdem danke für die Antwort

GRuss CF


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Dir gehts so wie dem Großteil (kein Boot bzw. Echolot vorhanden oder erlaubt). D. h. Du musst die Waller suchen. Die grobe Gewässerstruktur kann man beim Spinnfischen rauskriegen. Wenn Du tiefere Stellen gefunden hast, such in der Nähe davon nach markanten Punkten Seerosenfelder, Schilfgürtel, Bäume die am Ufer ins Wasser ragen, .. und platziere dort den Köder im Mittelwasser. Oberflächennah fischen bringt nur was, wenn man die Waller dort auch rauben sieht.


----------



## Carp_fisher (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Naja viele Tiefestellen gibt es da nicht aber ich werde wohl vor einen im Wasser liegenden alten Baum meine Monagte ablegen.Ca 2.50m tief.

Aber dazu muss ich von die Montage auswerfen , einfach eine Pose mit Köfi geht nicht die treibt dirket ab. Und meine Festblei Montage mit Kugelpose fliegt nicht so weit!!In einer U Pose sehe ich keinen Sinn(Stillgewässer).
Hast du/jemand einen Monatgetipp für mich ,bitte ??Achso Köder will ich eine mit Futterfisch(Rotauge) und Tauwürmer die andere mit Leber und Tauis.Von den Tauwürmer verspreche ich mit einen kleinwenig Bewegung am Köder !!
Danke 

Gruss CF


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Zwei-Ruten-Technik ggf. mit Knochen.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2539763&postcount=2
http://www.xxl-angeln.de/angelkunde/angeltechnik/angeln_auf_waller/knochenmontage


----------



## Jerk Meister (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

also meine aussagen gehen von sein gewässer aus

1.u-pose stillgewässer sinnfrei? das stichwort lautet
hard mono ich benutze das BC mono in 1,2mm
steif und damit verhädert sich nichts
2.löcher sind ein hot spot den bei 8 grad
suchen waller nicht gerne nach futter
und nicht lang und weit
wen du ein 1,50 langes vorfach hast ist
klar das der köder im stillgewässer min 1,40m 
über grund ist also immer 1,40m über grund
das ist auch bei löchern so
also sind die köder nicht im sondern über loch
3.kante oder loch
es ist fast immer die kante besser aber löcher 
im winter oder kalten temperaturen TOP
der will nicht lang suchen und schwimmt auch mit weit
dan ist ein loch echt top


----------



## chxxstxxxx (9. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

8 Grad Wassertemperatur ist nicht kalt, sondern der Auftakt zum Bauchvollfressen.


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Danke an alle für die Tipps,leider hant mich mein Angel kollege wiedermal hängen lassen daher wird es nix mit dem Ansitz echt:r.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Man kann auch alleine angeln


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Wo würdet Ihr in einem kleinen Fluss (15-20m breit, 2m tief, kanalartig ausgebaut, leichte Strömung) die Welse suchen? Es gibt zweifellos große, aber wie findet man die? Erkennbar sind gute Stellen so vom Ufer nicht, da es an größeren Strukturen fehlt.
Und ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt ein Versuch?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Zwei Ruten mit größeren Köderfischen (seitlich einschneiden oder den Bauch etwas aufschneiden) in die Strömung setzen und warten. An einem Fluss mit dieser Breite würde ich mit dem Kunstköder losziehen. Wenn im Wasser Unterstände, Buhnen, .. fehlen, dann würde ich in Ufernähe nach überhängenden Bäumen, Ästen, .. suchen.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Und mit welcher Montage würdest Du angeln, wenn Du Köfis anbietest? Und wie tief?

Zum zweiten: Was für Kukös gehen gut auf Wels? Große Blinker? Gummi?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Nach Möglichkeit abspannen; wenn man den Fluss überwerfen kann, ist das gleich passiert. Bei wenig/keiner Schifffahrt auch mit Sideplaner oder mit U-Pose. Wie ist eigentlich egal, solange man den Köder sauber präsentiert. Führungshaken (Einzelhaken) vorne durchs Maul und einen Drilling hinten an der Seite. Bei 2m Wassertiefe würde ich im Mittelwasser fischen.

Ich fische am liebsten mit Blinkern auf Wels, weil ich zum Teil sehr weit vom Ufer aus werfen muss (80m aufwärts). Ansonsten nehme ich Sandras mit 16cm + 10/0er VMC oder die Rowdy Shads von Black Cat. Auswerfen und einkurbeln; die Waller die ich beim Jiggen hatte, kann man an einer Hand abzählen. Wobbler funktionieren auch, allerdings ist nicht jeder Wobbler wallertauglich.


----------



## heuki1983 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und mit welcher Montage würdest Du angeln, wenn Du Köfis anbietest? Und wie tief?
> 
> Zum zweiten: Was für Kukös gehen gut auf Wels? Große Blinker? Gummi?


 

Jo große Blinker und Gummis ,,,,

Hauptsache es klatscht richtig wenn der aufs Wasser knallt ...

Vergiss aber nicht bei Handelsüblichen blinkern die Sprengringe und Drillinge auszutauschen(hochwertigere) ...

Gruß


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Das mit den normalen Blinkern umrüsten hab ich auch einige Zeit gemacht, aber das wurde mir dann zu umständig und zu teuer. Zwei 45g Effzett kosten ~5-6€; dann noch zwei Sprengringe dazu und die Popelei weil man die Löcher aufbohren muss damit die Sprengringe auch durchpassen (Drilling ist sowieso unbrauchbar) und dann hat man einen wie ich finde zu kleinen 90g Blinker der noch dazu ziemlich viel Zug braucht wenn man ihn im Stillwasser fischt.
Blinker/Spinner fische ich nur noch die von Blinker Jörg; 2/0er ST-41 dran und fertig, Alternativ dazu die Twin Turner.


----------



## Jerk Meister (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

blinker nur von jörg TOP
mit ein ST66 3/0 oder ein ST41 2/0

sonst die black cat gummis

bei einen kanal der fast überall gleich ist 
sind schon kleinste veränderungen ein hot spot
z.b wen ein baum über das ufer ragt


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

HI
welchen Vorteil hat man wenn man mit der Spinnrute auf Wels geht?
Ist es nur die Mobilität oder der aktive Köder?
Wo kauft ihr die Blinker von Jörg ,bei Saarwaller?

Ist die Penn Sargus 3000 ok für das Spinnfischen auf Wels(bis 20kg Fisch gewicht)?

Danke jungs


----------



## Jerk Meister (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

sargus war meine erste wels rolle aber da 
hatte ich die 5000, aber die 3000 ist woll für 20kg ok
größere rollen kauft man ja nur wegen den schnüren
und da man für 20kg noch ne 22-26 schnur nehmen kann ich 
das ausreichent 
Auser du must sehr weit raus das wirts knapp
aber sind ist die ok

blinker holl ich mir diregt bei jörg sonst kannst bei 
neckarwaller.com anschreiben


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Danke 

fährst du bei ihm vorbei ?
Der wohnt doch im Saarland?

Was ist in der jetztigen Jahreszeit besser Kunstköder oder Ansitzangeln auf Wels?


----------



## Jerk Meister (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

ich finde noch ist spinnfischen besser aber 
wen das wasser 10 grad und mehr hat
geht das große fressen los dan würde
ich ansitz nehmen

Großes fressen:das bedeutet das die
waller sich für das laichgeschäft
den magen voll haun

aber ich finde auch das spinnfischen zu jeder 
jahreszeit was bringt auch im Winter


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Danke dir...

Was verspricht am meisten Erfolg:Gummifisch,Blinker,Spinner oder Wobbler??


----------



## Jerk Meister (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

wie tief ist das gewässer

und zu welcher jahreszeit?


----------



## Carp_fisher (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Von einem halben Meter bis 4m Wassertiefe.

Jahreszeit: Jetzt


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*



christian36 schrieb:


> Nach Möglichkeit abspannen; wenn man den Fluss überwerfen kann, ist das gleich passiert.



Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung! Nur den obigen Satz verstehe ich nicht! Überwerfen kann man das Gewässer problemlos!

Ab welcher Wassertemperatur lohnt sich ein gezielter Versuch auf Wels für einen Anfänger an einem unbekannten Gewässer?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

Eine Person steht mit der Wallerrute auf der linken Uferseite, die zweite Person mit der Montage und Reissleine (oder FMS Auslegersystem) auf der rechten Uferseite. 
An der Wallerrute ist lediglich ein Blei und ggf. Wirbel/Snap; die wird dann auf die andere Uferseite zu der Person mit der Montage geworfen. Der bindet die Reissleine an der Hauptschnur der Wallerrute fest und bringt die Montage an (Vorfach incl. Blei). Dann zieht der mit der Wallerrute die Montage wieder zurück bis zu der Stelle, wo er die Montage ablegen will. Der auf der anderen Uferseite hält das ganze mit der Reissleine auf Spannung und bindet dann die Reissleine am Ufer fest.
So haben wir an einigen Stellen der Donau schon auf 150m abgespannt; funktioniert natürlich nur wenn kein Schifffahrtsverkehr herrscht und man andere Angler nicht stört. 
Ab 8 Grad sowas gehts langsam los; wenn man in verschiedenen Wassertiefen fischt und die Köder versetzt zueinander präsentiert, deckt man einen ziemlich großen Bereich ab und erhöht seine Chancen.

Die Blinker von Jörg gibt es bei CS-Angelshop oder ihn via PN in den bekannten Wallerforen anschreiben. ST-66 an Spinnködern sind nicht wirklich sinnvoll, weil die relativ dickdrahtig sind und man deswegen viel Kraft braucht um den Anhieb durch zu bringen. Der 2/0 ST-41 ist in meinen Augen Top, weil der zudem noch leicht nach innen gebogene Spitzen hat.
Welchenr Kunstköder Erfolg bringt, hängt von Deinem Gewässer ab und selbst da kann es noch Unterschiede geben. Hier an der Donau weiß ich an welchen Stellen welcher Köder erfolgversprechend ist. An unbekannten Gewässern - und wenn ich vom Ufer aus fische - fange ich meistens mit Gufis an und führe sie am Grund entlang damit ich weiß wie der Untergrund ist. Dann kommen Blinker oder Twin Turner zum Einsatz die ich an der Oberfläche bzw. im Mittelwasser einhole. Wenn keine Hängergefahr besteht (sandiger Untergrund), dann lasse ich Jörgs Rasselblinker über den Grund schleifen.
Große Spinner und Wobbler nehme ich meistens wenn ich sie "ins Zielgebiet treiben" lassen will. Also in die Strömung werfen, Bügel zu und warten bis er durch die Strömung wieder in Ufernähe ist.
Zu ufernah kann man letztendlich gar nicht fischen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IlslHR4zcY


----------



## vermesser (11. März 2011)

*AW: Welsangeln*

@ Christian: Danke. Abspannen kann man dort zwar aufgrund des gelegentlichen Schiffsverkehrs nicht. Aber ich werde wohl eh vorwiegend mit Spinngerät los, um das Gebiet zu erkunden.

Ansonsten müsste das doch auch mit einem Grundblei und einer Unterwasserpose funktionieren, oder?


----------

